# thinking of buying matrix strut tower bar



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

tell me is the fit ok? and is it any good?


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

Cheap.


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

so is that cheap dont buy? ok any suggestions?


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*yo*

yo.....I know noone wants to pay an arm and a leg for a strur tower bar......but as the saying goes "you get what you pay for" I myself have the Stillen strut tower bar......quality is awesome and it is stiff as hell which is what you want. Courtesy Nissan also sells one and I believe it is a little cheaper in price but the quality is still there. Its your call but trust me pay a little more now and you get to play harder later........hope this helps. Peace!


----------

